# Source for wheel specs



## Gregg C (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi guys, 
Is there a web site or other source of info for BMW wheel specs ??
One place to go to look up wheel specs would be fantastic !!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

There are two good sites for specs on OE BMW wheels:

http://www.k-lach.net
and
http://felgenkatalog.auto-treff.com


----------



## Gregg C (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks Larry


----------



## Gregg C (Jul 31, 2004)

My E46 has style 119 wheels with a off-set of 47 front & rear, if I install style 161 wheels with an off-set of 34 front and 37 rear, will the lower off-set number move the wheels out or in a bit ??
Anyone have any experience with this scenario ??


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Since we're talking about negative offset, the lower value for offset means the wheel/tire will be further out.

I had a set of 119s on my '04 325iT that I replaced with BBS RC wheels -- same width with 38 offset instead of 47. Moving the outer edge of the wheel/tire out 9mm. No problem.

Staggered E90 style 161 wheels will move the wheel/tire out a further 4 mm in front (34 offset instead of 38.) In the rear, the style 161 moves 3mm back in due to the offset, but that wheel is also a half inch (25 mm) wider, moving the outer edge out 12.7 mm -- let's call it 13. The impact in the rear, therefore, is +13mm (wider wheel) minus 3mm (less offset) = 9mm further out for the edge.

Sounds to me like it might work, but all this plus/minus stuff is really just theoretical and you need to confirm that somebody has actually done this and not had clearance problems, or test-fit it. And in a case like this where it may be close, you also need to consider the tire you want to use; even if you are using OE size tires, some brands/models may be slightly wider than others.


----------



## Gregg C (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks again for the help Larry !!!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello BMW Experts!
I swear I found a site about a year & a half ago that had info on BMW wheels including WEIGHT. Now I can't find it. Does anyone know of this mysterious site?

TIA! Murf


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

LittleBear said:


> I found a site about a year & a half ago that had info on BMW wheels including WEIGHT. Now I can't find it. Does anyone know of this mysterious site?
> 
> TIA! Murf


The second web site in post #2 (auto-treff) has weights (in kilograms.) To find them, you need to click on the thumbnail photo of a wheel, at which time a larger photo and specs will appear on the right half.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 28, 2008)

*Thanks...*

Thanks Larry, 
I think wheel (& tire) weight is v. important for handling, especially on bumpy roads, way more so than aluminum control arms due to the longer lever arm the wheel weight acts upon. 
Some of those BMW wheels are a little, um, porky!

Murf :bling:


----------



## Chicago77 (Sep 6, 2015)

What about a site that provides enough info to figure out what will fit over the //M brakes. Specifically I have an m235 and the rear calipers are wider than the front calipers apparently. I am looking to figure out which 17" wheels will work.


----------

